# Sites around Valencia



## almeyrick (May 12, 2009)

Would anyone know of any campsites or stops anywhere around Valencia that would be open in January/February ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

A good website I use for Spain info is

www.vayacamping.net

Worth a look,,, But sure others will be along to advise named sites. Many are open down that area during winter...


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Its a fairly short train ride from the camping and caravan rally club site at moncofa.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*How about Azahar Benicassim*

Not a bad site 13e a night if you have ACSI this includes electric and get 7 nights for price of 5.

We will be here untill the new year seems there are a lot of festivals then.

Bryan


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We stayed here recently - out in the country and up in the hills - so it might get cold.

http://www.alanrogers.com/camping/spain/comunidadvalenciana/ES8625

P&L


----------

